# Curve of Colors



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

I don't normally incorporate things like asphalt roads into my landscapes, but I'm starting to rethink that practice. This shot really doesn't do the fall colors justice, but I liked the composition. After the last post flopped, I thought I'd throw some color at you.

ISO 100 1/10 @ f/13

(James the waterfall shot was 1/10 as well)

Double click for large version


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I like it. The road leads me right into the pic.
Mike


----------



## grayfish (Jul 31, 2005)

Looking good Rusty. I like it also.


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I really like this image. The composition and colors are beautiful but just knowing that I have probably driven this same road adds an extra dimension and familiarity to the scene that I like a lot. As to your last post, it was not a flop. I know I just feel awkward saying "Beautiful shot...Great capture...wonderful!" all the time and just don't know how else to respond sometimes so maybe others do too?? I have been eyeing your pbase galleries and they are all beautiful. Looking forward to seeing many more because I know there has to be many more captured memories from such a long trip to that beautiful place.


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

I could wander around in that photo for a while. Not much shoulder on the right though....must be one of those lovely drops. The road is a nice complement to the color with the yellow stripe. Leads the viewer nicely.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Gator_Nutz said:


> I really like this image. The composition and colors are beautiful but just knowing that I have probably driven this same road adds an extra dimension and familiarity to the scene that I like a lot. As to your last post, it was not a flop. I know I just feel awkward saying "Beautiful shot...Great capture...wonderful!" all the time and just don't know how else to respond sometimes so maybe others do too?? I have been eyeing your pbase galleries and they are all beautiful. Looking forward to seeing many more because I know there has to be many more captured memories from such a long trip to that beautiful place.


James, I did alot of talking with Erik about what he thinks makes a successful photograph in the time we spent together. That turned into a conversation about the criteria that makes an image "sell". I think everyone here knows I do this for fun, but I have an interest in what appeals to others. One of the interesting points we discussed was vibrant color. This is the reason you see so many sunrise/sunsets on the board.

In the falls shot the colors are all earthtones. As I mentioned it was shot on an overcast morning and that made it idea for the slower shutter speeds. The soft light on the earthtones I think tends to have it perceived as more of a "nice image" rather than a "wow image" even though compositionally I think it's much stronger.

Never judge your imagery based on the number of replies on any board. A big part of that is the subjective nature of the medium. I also believe that constructive critism is usually even more valuable than compliments, but both are always greatly appreciated.

I'm working hard on getting caught up at work and honey-do's this weekend, but with the weather turning a little cooler maybe we can get a 2cool shoot together soon. Anyone interested?


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

MsAddicted said:


> I could wander around in that photo for a while. Not much shoulder on the right though....must be one of those lovely drops. The road is a nice complement to the color with the yellow stripe. Leads the viewer nicely.


Having an image the viewer can "wander in" I think is very important when in comes to landscape photography. Simple can be spectacular, but the details will always keep you coming back.

It takes awhile for me to get used to driving up there. I try to keep my eyes straight ahead


----------



## Foreman4by (Sep 6, 2007)

Is this Wolf Pen Gap area, Mena, AR?
It sure looks like it. I love that place.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

Foreman4by said:


> Is this Wolf Pen Gap area, Mena, AR?
> It sure looks like it. I love that place.


No Foreman, sorry.

This is Bear Lake Road in Rocky Mountain National Park close to Estes Park Colorado. I was fortunate enough to spend some time up there last month. Stay tuned - as GatorNutz indicated I might have a couple more up my sleeve


----------



## Gator_Nutz (Sep 27, 2006)

I for one am more than ready for another 2cool get together and tutoring. Just name the time and place. I went to BBSP a couple of days ago and there was not much going on at all. Very few birds and even fewer gators. It was the dullest trip out there for me yet. I went on a weekday too hoping for no people and I only saw two others out there but just no good subjects to be found. Maybe they knew I was coming.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

beautiful photo Rusty. i love how you've dragged in the man made colour scheme with the natural one. sometimes we do manage to complement our surroundings - albeit accidentally.

i'm in for a 2cool shoot.  might take me a while to get there though. lol

rosesm


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

Koru said:


> beautiful photo Rusty. i love how you've dragged in the man made colour scheme with the natural one. sometimes we do manage to complement our surroundings - albeit accidentally.
> 
> i'm in for a 2cool shoot.  might take me a while to get there though. lol
> 
> rosesm


 Not if you host it in God's Upside Down Country, ie. New Zealand. ( By the way where is "Old" Zealand?)

 -JAW-

:rybka:


----------

